# American Classic MTB Race 29 VS Stans ZTR 29er Race Gold



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these and any input/info/opinion you have is welcomed.
I weigh 160.57 year old tired racer.
No jumps or stupidity while riding.
The ACs are 1419 grams the Stans at 1345 is all I know.
Anything else????????
They are going on my Specialized S-Works HT Stumpy with a Niner fork.
Thanks
LS


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

ACs are a lot stiffer!
i have them for 6 month and use them as every day set + Marathon racing 
weight 161-163.
i had the stans Crust and the AC a lot stiffer and have wider rim


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm 145lbs and I'm on a set of race golds on a jet 9. I can definitely detect some flex compared to other wheels I've ridden, but they are fast and they are holding up so far. I don't like to keep the bike on the ground all the time either. I've held a set of the ac, they are super wide. I can only imagine they are stiffer than stans.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Lickety Split said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these and any input/info/opinion you have is welcomed.
> I weigh 160.57 year old tired racer.
> No jumps or stupidity while riding.
> The ACs are 1419 grams the Stans at 1345 is all I know.
> ...


What happened to the Roval (1440g) carbon wheels that come with the S-Works? That would be my vote.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I should have mentioned this is a 2010 model and came with the Roval Control EL.
With a claimed weight of 1750 grams I can shave some major weight with either of the above mentioned wheelsets.
LS


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Syntace has new wheels coming. They're probably worth a look.


----------



## morlysafer (Apr 26, 2007)

I weigh 165 lbs without gear and picked up a set of Stan's Race Gold 29 to race in the NUE Series this. So far I have 3 100 milers on them and a few 20 mile rides.
AS background, I've been riding and racing for 15 years. In the NUE races I usually finish in the front middle with times ranging 8:30-9hrs. Last year I raced a set of I-9's (Crest front rim, Arch rear)with the 9mm DT RWS front skewer and regular 135x10 rear skewer in my Superfly 100. This year I'm riding the Superfly 100 Pro with the 15mm front fork and 142x12 in the rear with my race golds. Supposedly the I-9's aluminum spokes make for the stiffest wheel money can buy. From my perspective, I find the Race Golds, running thru axle, do not noticeably flex or feel 'noodly', even when riding back to back with my old bike and i-9's. I can tell that they do feel faster and are more 'nimble', as in quicker corner turn-in. Overall, I am pretty much blown away that such a lightweight wheel can be so bomber. It makes me think that all the 1550g+ wheels are just over built. After 3 100 milers and a few training rides, they are still running perfectly true. I raced my old bike at Mohican due to the expected mud and ran the front wheel as a regular 9mm qr; couldn't tell the difference between it and the 15mm. 
Anyway.. hope that helps some of you that may be worried about it. I've got 3 more NUE's on the calendar, as well as ORAMM and Swank, and I plan on racing them all on Stans Race Gold 29's. 
hope that helps


----------



## klei2fast (Aug 4, 2008)

If you offered me $500, i'd probably accept. I just bought a set of I9's and these need to go.

Stans Notubes Race Gold 29er Wheelset - Like New! - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------

